# How to teach the broad jump



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

So, I just signed Dodger up for Advanced rally-o at the end of July (panicking!) and I just saw that for the jumps they can choose to use the broad jump, which I haven't taught to Dodger yet. Luckily, I have a broad jump in my shed (not sure why I haven't gotten it out before now!). 

So where do I start? I'm assuming I should just start with it short (just one or two boards) and gradually increase it? Any suggestions on what I should name the command? He has "jump" for regular jumps and "leap" for the agility double jump (but I dont know if he remembers that one). The class we are taking now uses CARO rules so I don't think we will be learning it there. 

I'm also worried about the off-set figure 8. What types of treats do they ussually put in the bowls? I've had success with kibble and milkbone type treats, but anything yummier and he gets more distracted. For those who do rally, do you practice with secured bowls so they learn they wont be able to get it if they try, or do you use open bowls? At his training school they use open bowls and I have been keeping him on leash for now just in case. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@broad jump - I think the advice depends on the set up... I'm going to assume you are passing/running by like with the high and bar jump? 

I use "go-jump" for high/bar. And "over" for broad.

For teaching the broad jump (for open), I usually stand on the right side - towards the front or towards the rear, depending on whether I think my guy will cheat. My dog is in a sit wait 6 feet in front of the jump. And I send him "over" while throwing a treat out when the dog has committed to the jump. Once the dog knows that treat is going to be tossed, he will be taking that jump without a second thought. 

Not sure how you would teach as a run by situation? 

Treats - It doesn't matter what is in the bowl or what kind of toy you use in practicing. The dog is not supposed to be paying attention to anything except you as you go through the f-8. Since you can talk while you go through (at least in AKC) I generally would say "leave it" or "pay attention" in passing. I would definitely practice with a very high value distractions - treats in a shiny food bowl and toy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would start with recall over the jump with a flexi/longline. 
You could also jump it with your dog in the beginning to teach it.

In both cases I woulld start with one board. If the dog dooes not "jump" it but walks over it I would take another board and stand it up on end right against the other booard, this will normally get the dog to "jump" it. 

I am sure there are hundreds of ways to teach it though.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I taught Flip the broad jump by setting an 8 inch bar jump over it. Since he already knew to jump the bar jump, it was just a matter of making the jump long enough to clear the boards in front and behind. That also makes sure he isnt jumping too flat. No matter what method I use to initially teach it, I want it at full distance very quickly. Within one or two sessions. For my other dogs all the jumps had the same command, over. With Flip I am using a broad jump command Fly.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

On a positive note, the broad jump, and the offset fig 8 are not commonly used, because of the space they require, so hopefully you will not run into them until they are fully trained. I have seen each one only 2 times each, which includes a dog with a RAE, one with a RE, and working as a rally chair at a show. They did use an offset at my last trial though, which had toys as the temptation on the figure 8.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Megora said:


> @broad jump - I think the advice depends on the set up... I'm going to assume you are passing/running by like with the high and bar jump?
> 
> .


For CKC - yes. However, IF we should ever do Excellent level in CARO then he will have to be sent from 10 feet behind/6 feet to the side. That is how they do all the jumps in that one, but the spread jump has a seperate sign and is only in excellent. 

He does know some direction commands though. He knows "go" for forward (e.g. "go jump") and "get out" to move out to the side. We worked on "right" and "left" but I don't think he really knows them, and I always mix up my right and left anyways! 

I have a feeling he will just jump right over the broad jump. He loves jumping. I just don't want to do something wrong and ruin it!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

oh we have the figure 8 all the time over here!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The broad jump I begin teaching 2 different ways (I use 'over' for all jumping activity, obedience, rally, agility); 

1) as a recall. I set up the boards (I usually start at full length since they just seem to get it), put them on a wait 10 feet or so from the first board. I walk to the other end about 10 feet from the last board and call them over. Click as they are taking off and treat when they get to you. I will gradually start moving back to the proper position to the right, but continue to periodically either toss a treat in front of the jumps as they are landing, or kind of stepping sideways and using a treat to lure them in to front position. There are many stages and games that go with this method as they learn, but this is the formal Open Obedience version.

2) as a run by. I will start with 2 or 3 boards and with the dog on leash. Then I run and jump over the boards with them. Party time. For rally, the run by would be the preferred method since, like agility, your dog and you will both be in motion. Gradually move yourself to the right of the broad jumps (and left with your dog on your right if you plan to run in agility as well) and calling your dog back into heel position. 4-6 weeks is plenty of time for Dodger to ace this exercise  Your hand motion inviting your dog to take the jump will end up being more important that the word you use – I slightly extend my arm forward, palm up with my fingers together in a slight sweeping motion that is kind of like the motion you would use to invite someone through a doorway ahead of you.

I have been in Rally trials where they have enticing treats in the bowls and really exciting toys. I have even had judges put flowers and Easter baskets out – they call it being creative LOL so be prepared for anything. My dogs generally do not get store bought treats, but there is something about their smell that is definitely attractive so when preparing for a Rally trial, I will go to Petco and buy all kinds of things - even those Pounce cat treats. Start with the bowls far apart and low value treats. Gradually increase the value of the food and/or toys then decrease the distance you are from the bowls. The object is to keep your dogs focus, so do not hesitate to take advantage of your focus word and even tapping your leg of pointing to your face in the ring as needed since a month to 6 weeks is not a lot of time to work on this type of focus and attention.

In practice I would use a leash and very enticing food and a hungry dog. The dog ignores the bowl (or regains focus after lunging) he gets rewarded with something even better. My dogs, across the board, all have meatballs as their almost ultimate treat. I make sure I have meatballs on me while practicing this. The idea is to make whatever the judge dreams up less attractive than what you have trained for and the reward that is waiting for them.

In case you are wondering, my dogs' ultimate, super duper treats (liverwurst & whipped cream) are reserved for agility – contacts and especially the teeter.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a youtube on how to start teaching your dog the broadjump. This is how I've learned it from my instructor. Good Luck.




Sorry, can't get the youtube running.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, he's jumping over it with no problems! But it says that they jump twice as far as the regular jump would be tall. As I understand it, he only has to jump 16 inches on the regular jump, which is pretty low. So he only has to jump 32 inches for the broad jump? It's not much of a jump for him. I haven't gotten him to go ahead of me to do the broad jump unless I throw a toy to keep him moving forwards. Otherwise he will hop over it and spin in the air so that he lands facing me :doh: Also, the broad jump I have is wider and taller on one side and gets gradually narrower and slightly lower. Which side are they supposed to start from?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> Well, he's jumping over it with no problems! But it says that they jump twice as far as the regular jump would be tall. As I understand it, he only has to jump 16 inches on the regular jump, which is pretty low. So he only has to jump 32 inches for the broad jump? It's not much of a jump for him. I haven't gotten him to go ahead of me to do the broad jump unless I throw a toy to keep him moving forwards. Otherwise he will hop over it and spin in the air so that he lands facing me :doh: Also, the broad jump I have is wider and taller on one side and gets gradually narrower and slightly lower. Which side are they supposed to start from?


They start facing the shortest of the boards, and they're set such that they're slanting up away from the dog.


----------

